# [LOCALES] Las variables de entorno pierden su valor (Closed)

## rwx

Hola.

He configurado las locales del sistema siguiendo la documentanción oficial.

Desde un terminal y desde un emulador de terminal con Screen, la respuesta al comando locale me indica que todas las variables de entorno tienen el valor asignado por mí: es_ES.utf8

Mientras que, la respuesta a ese mismo comando desde un emulador de terminal, sin estar ejecutándose Screen en él, es que todas las variables tienen el valor POSIX, como si no las hubiese configurado.

No entiendo cómo las variables pierden su valor en un emulador de terminal y lo recuperan al ejecutar Screen.

Los emuladores de terminal usados son: rxvt-unicode y xterm (compilado con soporte para unicode). Y Screen tiene habilitado el soporte para UTF-8.

Gracias por todas las respuestas. Y si se precisa más información sólo tenéis que pedidla.

EDITADO 27-05-2008

Cierro el post. Y como solución "temporal" a mí problema usaré source /etc/profile

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.Last edited by rwx on Tue May 27, 2008 7:27 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mad93

Supongo que en /etc/rc.conf tendrás:

UNICODE="yes"

Habilita el unicode en la consola.

----------

## rwx

 *mad93 wrote:*   

> Supongo que en /etc/rc.conf tendrás:
> 
> UNICODE="yes"
> 
> Habilita el unicode en la consola.

 

Hola mad93.

Sí, la consola tiene habilitado el soporte para Unicode.

Gracias por tu respuesta.

----------

## ekz

A mí me pasó algo similar cuando me pasé a OpenRC, como solución parche, agregué la siguiente linea al .bashrc de mi usuario y al de root:

```
source /etc/profile
```

Saludos

----------

## nachopro

Así es... a mí me pasa cuando hago un "sudo su" tengo que hacer un source /etc/profile pq si no veo todo feo  :Sad: 

----------

## Cereza

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Así es... a mí me pasa cuando hago un "sudo su" tengo que hacer un source /etc/profile pq si no veo todo feo :(

 

No es la solución más limpia, pero lo que acaba de decir ekz es una forma de automatizar el tener que hacer source /etc/profile cada vez.

Saludos.

----------

## rwx

 *ekz wrote:*   

> A mí me pasó algo similar cuando me pasé a OpenRC, como solución parche, agregué la siguiente linea al .bashrc de mi usuario y al de root:
> 
> ```
> source /etc/profile
> ```
> ...

 

ekz, esperaba que esa fuese la última solución posible.  :Smile: 

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.

----------

## nachopro

 *rwx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ekz, esperaba que esa fuese la última solución posible. 
> 
> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.

 

<<< --- Apoyo la moción!

----------

## gringo

el /etc/profile yo al menos trato de dejarlo como entorno "limpio" en caso de que me haga falta.

Porque no añadís al bashrc simplemente algo como :

export LANG=es_ES

export LC_ALL=es_ES

export LC_MESSAGES=es_ES

etc

(ajustadlo a vuestras necesidades por supuesto)

?

Podéis usar tb. algún archivo en /etc/env.d si queréis, hay muchas soluciones para esto la verdad.

saluetes

----------

## rwx

En mi caso, establecí las locales a nivel general haciendo uso del fichero /etc/env.d/02locale. Todo parece funcionar bien, salvo por el hecho de que pierdo la configuración de las locales en cualquier emulador de terminal.

----------

## gringo

 *rwx wrote:*   

> En mi caso, establecí las locales a nivel general haciendo uso del fichero /etc/env.d/02locale. Todo parece funcionar bien, salvo por el hecho de que pierdo la configuración de las locales en cualquier emulador de terminal.

 

si lo haces de esa manera creo que efectivamente no te queda otro remedio que "sourcear" /etc/profile al loguearte; si no prueba con lo que puse mas arriba, incluyéndolo todo directamente en el bashrc ( si es que usas bash).

saluetes

----------

